# General Chat > General Discussion >  What is a Booking Fee?

## robwotson

A booking fee refers to the practice of imposing extra money when booking a trip, buy tickets to a concert or show, or even buying a plane ticket. Not all hotels charge a booking fee, especially if you book online, but many cruises, and many travel agencies, including many online can add a booking fee when you purchase tickets, vacation packages and rooms to reserve. Most agencies ticket booking fee for obtag tickets to events, games and concerts, which can be avoided by buying tickets at the door of the event. However, usually you can not get tickets the same day if an event is very popular, so people are willing to pay the additional costs.

Some of the booking fees are not very expensive. You can use the $ 10-20 U.S. dollars to pay a fee for booking flight. Other companies charge booking fees, which represent the share of total costs. However, in recent years, people in the UK were shocked to discover that these payments for the purchase of tickets for the show can be as high as 25% of the total cost, and many have called for greater disclosure of such charges. In addition, the online travel agencies, who advertise lower prices if you book with them can not be such good deals, if you will be charged an additional fee. It is often cheaper to book directly with the hotel, if we do not pay these taxes.

----------


## xenosadams

Most companies will tell you in advance if they charge a booking fee and we must recognize that many businesses such as travel and ticket agencies to make the most of their money through fees. There are questions as to whether the price erosion occurs, and if the costs are too high. Several business magazines and newsletters suggest that these costs are increasing.

----------


## tomato

that's what they basically charge upon booking online.

----------


## kadentrom

Another great approach is to book in groups. When you book in bulk, both the agent and the travel provider are willing to give you better deals. From their potential, this makes sense because you are filling stock that would otherwise be empty.

----------


## donaldjack159

Most agencies ticket booking fee for obtag tickets to events, games and concerts, which can be avoided by buying tickets at the door of the event. However, usually you can not get tickets the same day if an event is very popular, so people are willing to pay the additional costs.

----------


## eunice01

Very good information, thank you for sharing this to us...

I think before we pay our booking fees we need to read some agreement and condition to avoid any payment problem...^_^

----------


## Justinesparm

Booking fee is a common practice of charging extra money, when you are booking a buying tickets.When you can purchase tickets, you are stuck with whatever fees a ticketing agency wants to charge. this is very important thing.

----------


## donaldmartin12

Another great approach is to book in groups. When you book in bulk, both the agent and the travel provider are willing to give you better deals. From their potential, this makes sense because you are filling stock that would otherwise be empty.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Most companies will tell you in advance if they charge a booking fee and we must recognize that many businesses such as travel and ticket agencies to make the most of their money through fees. There are questions as to whether the price erosion occurs, and if the costs are too high. Several business magazines and newsletters suggest that these costs are increasing.

----------


## kevinpollard582

Most companies will tell you in advance if they charge a booking fee and we must recognize that many businesses such as travel and ticket agencies to make the most of their money through fees. There are questions as to whether the price erosion occurs, and if the costs are too high. Several business magazines and newsletters suggest that these costs are increasing.

----------


## kevinpollard582

There are questions as to whether the price erosion occurs, and if the costs are too high. Several business magazines and newsletters suggest that these costs are increasing.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Another great approach is to book in groups. When you book in bulk, both the agent and the travel provider are willing to give you better deals. From their potential, this makes sense because you are filling stock that would otherwise be empty.

----------


## jacobngo

Nearly all firms will certainly explain ahead of time whenever they demand any arranging charge and we must recognize that many companies including traveling and solution firms to reap the benefits of his or her funds by means of charges. You will find issues concerning if the selling price erosion happens, and if the expenses are too much. Several organization journals and ezines declare that these kind of costs are escalating.

----------


## ankita1234

The service fee (also called booking fee) is what's added to the ticket price by the agent to "cover their costs".

----------

